# R15 500 passed Load Test 10E8



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been running a load test on the R15 500 once a month.
It has never passed it without crashing or showing some sort of bug.
This morning DTV changed something in the EPG data stream and in their active channels. Usually the load test failed because of using the Active Channel features such as weather for multiple cities.

I ran my load test this morning after I reset my R15 500.
It passed my initial test which has never occurred before without some sort of issue.

Active channel : weather 5 cities 
zip 94618
California Anhiem
Florida Orlando
NY New York
Washington DC
Illinois Chicago

ToDO List 75
SL 18
MyVod 65 shows

I recorded two show simultaneously and used the List button.
The list screen showed no bug where the content of MyVOD was not visible.
Had one channel recording and the other channel tuned to 102.
Active channel 102 worked without any issue.
Scheduled a show to record while tuned to 102 no issue found show recorded as scheduled.
Did a key word search while recording two shows simultaneously this showed no issues or bugs.

These were the main issues I had with the R15.
I am on version 10E8.

If anyone else is noticing an absent of typical bugs they routinely experience please chime in. 
If the bugs come back I will update this thread.
But to date I have never seen my R15 this stable.

Was it the EPG data stream and active channel data being push to the R15 that was causing these issues to began with? I wonder.

Keith


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

klwillis said:


> -I recorded two show simultaneously and used the List button.
> -The list screen showed no bug where the content of MyVOD was not visible.
> -Had one channel recording and the other channel tuned to 102.
> -Active channel 102 worked without any issue.
> ...


Did you have all these fail with the older updates? If so, what issue where you getting when recording two show simultaneously and used the List button?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

klwillis said:


> I have been running a load test on the R15 500 once a month.


I would consider a load test more like having the max number (50) of SL's, max number (100) in the TDL, filling up the 100 hours in VOD, max number of saved searches, etc....

No one seems to be doing this.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I would consider a load test more like having the max number (50) of SL's, max number (100) in the TDL, filling up the 100 hours in VOD, max number of saved searches, etc....
> 
> No one seems to be doing this.


I almost got there but had to reformat to get the thing stable again.

BTW, I totally agree and that was my first thought when reading this thread.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I guess this could better be described as a "scenario test" - run a bunch of steps that have caused problems in the past and see if they still do. I would agree with Bobman that a real load test would involve pouring it onto the system - test out the limits of what the box is designed to handle. However, I think this is a good first step type of test, and an encouraging one at that. As an aside, last night I set up a new title search - the first since getting 10E8 (by setting up, I mean that I actually put in a new title - I've run "recent searches" under 10E8 already), and I have to say, it's responding MUCH quicker from what I can tell. I went searching for "House" and when I hit each letter on the keypad, it came back almost instantly. Granted that's a single run at it, but in the past it would "think" after each letter. Now I was almost able to just move right on through the letters.

And to answer Keith's final question - I've suspected all along (and have posted elsewhere) that most of the R15's problems and limits are due to the EPG data. I believe that heavy loads on the system cause it to just freeze - hence the imposed limits on the todo list, the SLs, et. al. By preventing a user from having too many items in any one of those lists, you reduce the chance of the system getting too much of a load to handle (this smacks of bad memory management to me). Also, I think things like the reduced information (as compared with my old Tivo and my old standard receivers) on each show is due to the fact that the info getting sent to the R15 was too much for it to handle. Hence they reduced the info passed out to the R15, which I think led to the first run/repeat issue (less data means that it's probably harder for the R15 to determine if a show is a first run or not).

I also think that DTV's been trying to balance things - figuring out ways to free up memory (the crappy channel logos), as well as figuring out how far they could push it (how much more info could they pass to the unit to get things like first run/repeat to work correctly without killing the unit). I think that because from time to time (in between releases) the first run/repeat issue will get temporarily better. And I think that balancing act has caused the unit to freeze on searches (my 300 froze when I put in "T" and then "H", and I had to reset).

I have to say that Keith's tests are encouraging, and I'm going to see what I can do to the unit to see how well it holds up.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am not a tech type person but if a less powerful with less memory DirecTiVo can handle 100++ SP's, 400++ items in the TDL (I have had this on mine in the past) there is something wrong somewhere.

Its either hardware, software or data. I dont think its hardware as there are three different models and even the HR20 has the same problems so that leaves software or data.


----------



## jtfinsfan1 (May 13, 2006)

I had to do a reformat today also. When I went to power on the box, nothing would happen. So then I tried resetting it (I did that several times) and that didn't work. It would go to the Welcome screen to a black screen back to the Welcome screen. I talked to tech support and they had me reformat. I had a lot of stuff recorded. I'm guessing that's why I could not power on the box. Someone tell me if i'm wrong. So, as of 4:00 this afternoon, I had 100% capacity instead if about 10%.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Well my sceneorio test if thats what you want to call it did crash the R15.
I had to reset.
I am not using active channel features or wheather info from the active channel.

My todo list is at 98.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I decided to MAX out my SL's, TDL and recording space after seeing this thread and after doing all this, I had to reset my almost perfectly working R-15 twice the first day.  

When I got to 48 SL's, 100 TDL and 70% full, it started slowing down greatly. When I maxed the SL's to 50, 100 TDL and 70% full it locked up twice, once right afterwards and again a little later.

I did a pull the plug reset and its been better about the lockups :hurah: but still much slower than my other R-15 with only 30 SL's and 40% full. Pressing List takes a good 5+ seconds for MyVOD to appear. :eek2:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Can you take a show that will still fill up the TDL but start to back down the SLs? I would be interested to see has a great effect on it TDL or SL.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I decided to MAX out my SL's, TDL and recording space after seeing this thread and after doing all this, I had to reset my almost perfectly working R-15 twice the first day.
> 
> When I got to 48 SL's, 100 TDL and 70% full, it started slowing down greatly. When I maxed the SL's to 50, 100 TDL and 70% full it locked up twice, once right afterwards and again a little later.
> 
> I did a pull the plug reset and its been better about the lockups :hurah: but still much slower than my other R-15 with only 30 SL's and 40% full. Pressing List takes a good 5+ seconds for MyVOD to appear. :eek2:


Wait, is this as significant as I think it is? Is this the first documented crossover from golden unit to POS unit? I wonder if Earl (or any others with few or no problems) has ever maxed out his box.

I know personally mine crossed over from POS unit to, well, copper unit after reformatting and keeping the SL count low.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have very few problems, I don't have 50 SLs I only have about 32 right now (changes based on shows I like then don't like) my TDL maxes out often. My drive is almost never above 30% for any length of time. I watch what I record and ususally delete it right away. I have most of my shows set at 5 episodes (wish it had 10).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

After a couple days the maxed out R-15 seemed to stabalize.  The 5+ second lags are down to about 3 which is about normal for both my R-15's. It also hasnt locked up since the day I maxed the SL's out. I think a day or two of turning it off at night to do some housekeeping helped.

What is strange is now with 50 SL's the TDL is not filling completly, only 97 as of this morning. It should be totally filled filled. My space is around 75% filled. Its hard to empty it as with 50 SL's its adding as much or more than I can watch.

My R-15 with about 30 SL's and only about 50% full is much faster.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I've seen the TDL sitting at 98 or 99 many times when I've had a load on my R15. I think there's a soft limit when it's doing it's work so that there's room to add one or two manual records. Check out how far out the TDL is setup. You may find it only has entries in it for the next 5-6 days instead of 14.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Bobman said:


> After a couple days the maxed out R-15 seemed to stabalize.  The 5+ second lags are down to about 3 which is about normal for both my R-15's. It also hasnt locked up since the day I maxed the SL's out. I think a day or two of turning it off at night to do some housekeeping helped.
> 
> What is strange is now with 50 SL's the TDL is not filling completly, only 97 as of this morning. It should be totally filled filled. My space is around 75% filled. Its hard to empty it as with 50 SL's its adding as much or more than I can watch.
> 
> My R-15 with about 30 SL's and only about 50% full is much faster.


I don't have anywhere near a full load on either of my DVRs, but I also noticed that my to do list is markedly smaller than it had been in the past. I would guess that my to do list on my living room DVR (500) would sit consistently around 60 items (I have about 12 - 15 SLs). Now, without actually changing my SLs, the number of items on my to do list is nearly half that (mid to high 30s). And it's been like this for several days now. I also noticed that my DVR seems to be better at filtering out some repeats. I wonder if that has anything to do with it? Or if the DVR is waiting longer to put stuff on my to do list than it has in the past...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Remember all that I am saying is on my almost perfectly working R-15. I would hate to see what happens if I did this on my other R-15 with the occasional problems. 

My TDL is now very strange.  I still have 50 SL's but the TDL is only at 86 when it should really be maxed out big time. It has a few shows scheduled out to 12/15, today is 12/2, but a lot of days that far out its missing a LOT of programs. It seems to schedule manual recordings first as on 12/15 thats all thats there. Interesting is even as close as Monday, 2 days away, it is missing shows that I know should be scheduled to record. It did not reset overnight, I checked the guide and its still on my fav channels.

I am in the 20% space left and pulling up the MyVOD results in the "Please Wait" screen and takes a looong time. This only seems to happen the first time you press list, so after the long wait the first time, it comes right up. Maybe it puts it in a cache/memory after the first use ?????

I was going to let it totally fill up and watch what happens but this is my main R-15 and I need to watch/record/delete some things.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Almost no change from what I said yesterday.  Still have 50 SL's, TDL is at 84 when it should easily be maxed, and a few shows, some even scheduled for as early as TOMORROW are not there in the TDL. I tried to add 51 SL's and I received the "you have to delete to add" message so the 50 SL limit is still there.

*The good thing is and what gives me a glimmer of hope that the R-15 just does things slooooow is todays shows are all there correctly.* Another good thing is all my top and high priority SL's are there and correct, its some lower ones around #40 and up that are not there yet. I dont see any conflicts that should stop them.

I was going to add the missing shows from tomorrow manually but decided to risk it and see what the R-15 does. If it misses them, when this R-15 hardly ever in a year missed any and was recording just fine until I maxed out the SL's, then that shows to me at least that maxing the SL's to 50 should not be done.

:nono2: 
An odd thing I did notice and I cant figure out why   is when I went from approx. 20% space left yesterday to approx. 50% space later in the day the R-15 got much faster. Not sure why how much available space left should factor in on the speed but it seems to. Maybe it stores all the MYVOD or show info in memory and the more shows the more memory it uses??????

It seems, from the limited testing I did, even if you max out the SL's as long as you dont let it fill up over approx. 60% it does not slow down. When it gets to 20% left it gets slooooow. So the number of SL's has little effect on the slowdowns, its how much recording space you use.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm seeing the same TDL situation you mention Bobman. I bumped up my SLs to 50 a couple of days ago and right now my TDL is at 72. I've also noted that through tomorrow there's a pretty wide range of shows set to record ad flagged as conflicts (but not all). But from the 5th through the 14th there is only one show in the TDL for each day and it's the same show. Maybe coincidence, but it's also on the lowest number channel that I have SLs setup on yet it's #45 on my SL list but it was the last SL I added.

MyVOD is at 18% available but it's not really running that slow. Guilde pops up in about 1 second, MYVOD takes 8-9 seconds the first time after coming out of StandBY and about 3-4 seconds after that as you previously mentioned. Channel change is about the same as when I had 19 SLs.

How much of a delay are you seeing when reprioritizing SLs? I'm seeing about 4-5 seconds to move a SL up/down one notch. Man, does that take a long time to reorg a bunch of SLs. I like the fact that you can still watch TV but I prefer the Tivo method of reorging SPs where it doesn't take any time to reposition your SL and your wait time begins when you press SELECT.

I haven't had any freeze/reboot so far....knock wood.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

We're into rerun season. Maybe your ToDo lists are low because of it?

Gotta love the title of this thread! The R15 passed a load! :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

10E8 can't tell the differences between FR and Repeats on most of my SLs. I'm at 81 now. I just did my weekly RESET and I'll see how it looks tomorrow.

This is really an area that needs to be addressed in an update......if we're still geting one. I think the HR20 had a limit of 400 entries in it's TDL and we're stull stuck at 100?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Strange  but every day that passes since adding 50 SL's my TDL goes down when you think it should be maxed out.  It was 100, 97, 86, 84 and today it is only 76. I cant figure that out and also why a few of my SL's for today have still not appeared in the TDL. If they dont record today or show in the TDL for tomorrow I might delete and remake them. I thought this problem was solved a release or two back but from the looks of it, it is still not fixed.

I have the free space around 40%. WP, It does take around 3-5 seconds to move things around in the Prioritizer.

I just want to say that now I know why DirecTV limited the SL's to only 50 and I really doubt we will ever see them increase IMO. In fact for best reliability and accuracy maybe they should make the SL more like 40.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> This is really an area that needs to be addressed in an update......if we're still geting one.


How many times and how many people has stated in the past that the TDL limit is whats crippling the R-15. It obvious and just hampering the processing and causing confusion in the programming.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I've seen the same gradual lowering of the TDL over time. Yesterday, right after my weekly RESET TDL was at 81. Today it's at 68.


Today: 44 Entries (11 of which are Won't Record)
12/05: 6 Entries
12/06: 6 Entries
12/07: 1 Entry
12/08: 5 Entries
12/09: 1 Entry
12/12: 1 Entry
12/13: 1 Entry
12/14: 2 Entries
12/15: 1 Entry
Also, from 12/12 through 12/15 the entries are all for the same show on local channel #3 (lowest channel I have a SL programmed for). That seems to be a pattern between RESETS.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The SL for today that I talked about prior did "not" record. I just checked lunchtime. It is also a daily SL and is not scheduled on any day in the future.

I deleted it and remade it and now it is listed to record like it should be. Now that has me thinking how many, if any, of my other SL's are not recording. I know the top (my main ones) SL's are but havent went through all 50 yet. Maybe tonight if I get bored enough.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I just notice my SL for Jeopardy was not recording. None of the Jeopardy episodes have the SL tab when I select one from the guide.

Maybe the same thing you guys are seeing?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> None of the Jeopardy episodes have the SL tab when I select one from the guide.


I just noticed that last night. A couple of my SL's would not let me edit them. "Luckily"  my R-15 locked up and I had to pull the plug and reset so now everything is fine.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Another day of testing with maxed out 50 SL's and last night my almost perfectly working R-15 locked up :eek2: for the third time in about a week now. I was in the Priortizer checking to see if any of my SL's went bad.

This reminds me of the Prioritizer problems from a couple releases back. *Maybe they were not ever fixed after all just we all knew to not max out the SL's and none of us did until now.*

The good news  is it turns out only the one SL I have been talking about seems to have stopped working. All the others are either there or the show is over for the season.:hurah:

The funny thing is like WP said in a post, this was "the last" SL I added. His worked properly and showed for the full days but mine did not show at all until I deleted it and readded it.

I cant really guage the TDL against my old findings as the guide data is not all there yet.

Atleast from my findings, maxing out the SL's to 50 causes some slowdown and appears to cause some unstability if your in the Priortizer editing/moving/deleting SL's for a long time.

Once you get the 50 SL's and stay out of the Priortizer it is fine just a little slower. Anyone remember hearing this same thing many months ago ?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't remember, is this a 500 or a 300 unit? Because the last update (for 500s only) lists "Stability issues related to 40+ Series Links" as one of its fixes.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My unit is a -500, running 10E8. I haven't had any lockups yet but I'm seeing strange stuff in my TDL. Three shows scheduled for the 10:00am hour and four for the 11:00am hour. It will be interesting to see how these are handled. The following are scheduled to record in the TDL as of 8:30.


```
10:00 - 11:00 Maury                     SL Pri: 44
10:00 - 11:00 Seconds from Disaster     SL Pri: 21
10:30 - 11:00 Dora the Explorer         SL Pri: 25

11:00 - 12:00 Modern Marvels            SL Pri: 20
11:00 - 12:00 Seconds from Disaster     SL Pri: 21
11:30 - 12:00 Lazytown                  SL Pri: 1
11:30 - 12:00 The Berenstain Bears      SL Pri: 11
```
One other interesting note is last night I had 50 SLs. Today I have 49. It dropped Untold Stories of the ER on TCL. That was sitting at PRI 23. It recorded an episode Sunday (12/03) and was in the TDL last night. Now it's gone. I was able to successfully add it back in so I'm not sure why it was deleted.

*EDIT:* The TDL is still changing. Up to 93 entries and as of 9:30 here's how it looks:


```
10:00 - 11:00 Maury                     SL Pri: 44
10:00 - 11:00 Seconds from Disaster     SL Pri: 21
10:30 - 11:00 Dora the Explorer         SL Pri: 25

11:00 - 11:30 Bob the Builder           SL Pri: 22 - Won't Record
11:00 - 12:00 Modern Marvels            SL Pri: 20
11:00 - 11:30 Paula's Home Cooking      SL Pri: 30 - Won't Record
11:00 - 12:00 Seconds from Disaster     SL Pri: 21
11:30 - 12:00 Lazytown                  SL Pri: 1
11:30 - 12:00 The Berenstain Bears      SL Pri: 11
```
So for 10:00 it should record SFD and DTE. See the potential problems with the 11:00 hour? Since it should record Lazytown & TBB it wouldn't be recording anything from 11:00 - 11:30 and could record BTB and PHC since they are both 30 minute shows. But they're a lower priority than MM and SFD so they're currently flagged as "Won't Record".

*EDIT II:* Well it did what it said it was going to do. At 10:00 it recorded the first 30 minutes of Maury, recorded all of SFD and all of Dora. At 11:00 it recorded the first 30 minutes of MM and SFD, recorded all of Lazytown and TBB and didn't record BTB and PHC. The MM episode it recorded the first 30 minutes of "Copper" is also airing tonight at 5:00pm. Currently nothing is in the TDL for that time period so I'm interested to see if it records the 2nd half of that show.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My R15 didn't attempt to record the second airing of Modern Marvels last night. I guess once it records a partial it doesn't bother with the other portion of the show. It's unfortunate because if it didn't record the first half of the show it could have recorded the entire show at 5:00pm.

Other than that, I'm at 1% available space in MYVOD, still 50 SLs and TDL at 88. It's still running pretty good. MYVOD takes about 6 seconds to come up but that's not much slower than it was before it had 50 SLs. Just with this much of a recording load on it the TDL needs to be > 100 and History needs to be > 50. The 50 entries in History don't even cover the past 24 hours at this point.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I just posted a ? on the other side of the tracks to see if the HR20 records partials like the R15 does and Earl's response was no it does not. The HR20 would not have recorded any of the partials I've seen recorded in my example above. So I hope that's an issue the development folks are working on.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72184


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm seeing the same TDL situation you mention Bobman. I bumped up my SLs to 50 a couple of days ago and right now my TDL is at 72. I've also noted that through tomorrow there's a pretty wide range of shows set to record ad flagged as conflicts (but not all). But from the 5th through the 14th there is only one show in the TDL for each day and it's the same show. Maybe coincidence, but it's also on the lowest number channel that I have SLs setup on yet it's #45 on my SL list but it was the last SL I added.


I've seen this too and have thought it was grabbing things from lower channels. I always seem to have almost all the simpons all the time.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I just posted a ? on the other side of the tracks to see if the HR20 records partials like the R15 does and Earl's response was no it does not. The HR20 would not have recorded any of the partials I've seen recorded in my example above. So I hope that's an issue the development folks are working on.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72184


I still like the fact that it does partials. That is kind of nice, but the fact that it doesn't record the full showing later on is the part that ticks me off.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Partials would be okay if it knew it was a partial and then recorded the complete show when available. OTOH taking up disk space with partials isn't the best route to take. I'm use to Tivos only recording complete shows and it appears the HR20 does the same, so I guess it would be best for DTV to have their DVR fleet using the same logic.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I could live with partials where the missing part was less than some threshhold (say five minutes), to handle padding or "supersizing" overlap. And I agree: try to get the whole thing later.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine is also the 500 model. It seems normal after the pull your plug reset and I have all the proper shows scheduled to record thru Sunday. It goes out to 12/15 but there is only 1 show listed that far out.

I have not seen the partials that WP has but I know in the past I have had them.

It works fine as long as I dont play in the Prioritizer to much. I plan to just not fool with it as this is my main DVR.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Partials would be okay if it knew it was a partial and then recorded the complete show when available. OTOH taking up disk space with partials isn't the best route to take. I'm use to Tivos only recording complete shows and it appears the HR20 does the same, so I guess it would be best for DTV to have their DVR fleet using the same logic.


True but I don't trust the guide data so I'd hate to have it delete what it thought was completing just to find out that it didn't record the right show. Maybe they should give us an option to keep partials or get rid of partial to make room for new shows.



walters said:


> I could live with partials where the missing part was less than some threshhold (say five minutes), to handle padding or "supersizing" overlap. And I agree: try to get the whole thing later.


yeah. That has helped me out more than once. Missing one min isn't a big deal, missing the whole show is.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I guess, in my mind, a DVR shouldn't attempt to record parts of a show unless it also records the rest of the show. I have no problem missing the entire show due to the priorities I assign. I do have a problem seeing shows in MYVOD only to find out it was a partial.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> yeah. That has helped me out more than once. Missing one min isn't a big deal, missing the whole show is.


Who knows what causes a partial of 1-5 minutes. But from my experience that's at the beginning of the show, maybe cuz the R15 can't keep up and adjusts it's TDL at the last minute due to the 100 item limit.

The partials I'm referring to are the first 30 minutes of a 60 minute show. I don't need that.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Not much new to add today. TDL still not full, 86, SL's maxed at 50. All the proper shows thru the next few days are correct.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I guess, in my mind, a DVR shouldn't attempt to record parts of a show unless it also records the rest of the show. I have no problem missing the entire show due to the priorities I assign. I do have a problem seeing shows in MYVOD only to find out it was a partial.


I full understand I just like the option of watch it or not too. I'd rather have the second half of the janet jackson superbowl then no superbowl at all (I'm not a sports fan but I wouldn't want to miss something like that). I know it makes sence both ways but it would be nice if it recorded the partials and gave you the option what to do with them. But either way it needs to igorne the partial and record it if it comes on again (wheter or not it deletes the partial or not).



Wolffpack said:


> Who knows what causes a partial of 1-5 minutes. But from my experience that's at the beginning of the show, maybe cuz the R15 can't keep up and adjusts it's TDL at the last minute due to the 100 item limit.
> 
> The partials I'm referring to are the first 30 minutes of a 60 minute show. I don't need that.


Yeah those are the ones that piss me off. No conflicts but only a couple of mins of a show.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman, FYI under 10FA my TDL is back pegged at 99 with 50 SLs.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the update but I started having super slowdowns and semi frequent lockups  so I decreased the SL's to 40 and stopped my testing.

I have an R-10 sitting here in the box for my parents this Xmas and I am SO tempted to keep it for myself sometimes.


----------

